# Update On My 75Gal Rhom Tank



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Had him for 2 months now, doing good. Feeding DIY food.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is a video I made today


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Now thats a happy healthy looking fish


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks! definitely seems happy


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

bump, just in case anybody else wanted to see this.. lol


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

He's looking good!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice! Looks just like mine how big is yours? my rhoms like 2" maybe?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is that terribad music

but nice rhom

holy lag lol

holy lag lol

holy lag lol

holy lag lol

holy lag lol

holy lag lol

holy lag lol

holy lag lol

holy lag lol

holy lag lol

holy lag lol


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

10 lag posts....lol and hes probly around 3" or so


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice baby Rhom


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks! ^

and can a mod delete all those lag spam posts?


----------

